# Facebook : FARM TOWN



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2009)

I need neighbors, anyone play?


----------



## Deda (Jun 29, 2009)

Stay away from this woman and her seductive HussyTramp Farm Town!

    

(unless you play, then add me too)


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2009)

You know you love it!


----------



## topcat (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh....lol....I'm addicted!!!  You are both my friends on facebook and Deda is a neighbour of mine already Tab....I will add you too.

(*_how weird is it that an almost 50yo cannot keep from checking Farm Town almost every hour?_*)

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2009)

I just requested you as a neighbor... do you prefer trees, flowers or animals as gifts?


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 29, 2009)

I've just started on there, Deda is my neighbour, and I just helped Kathleen (sweetcreek herbs) rake her farm because a tornado came and made a mess while she is out.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh this sounds cute! I wanna play, where do I find it?


----------



## Deda (Jun 29, 2009)

Chrissy!  I thought that was you!


----------



## Jody (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm on Farmtown.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2009)

Dixie, how do we find you on facebook? I/we can send you an invite.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/home.php?ref=home

I found it but I have a question. It asks permission to gather all your info and your friends info. Does that mean just your friends on Facebook or from your address book too?


----------



## topcat (Jun 29, 2009)

@Tabitha - anything you want to gift is fine with me.  If I cannot use it I will be able to sell it for moolah!!!

@ChrissyB - well hello neighbour - I will add you asap  :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Jody (Jun 29, 2009)

> (*how weird is it that an almost 50yo cannot keep from checking Farm Town almost every hour?*)



Well DUH!!!  Iffin you DON'T check every hour your crops will go to waste!!!!!  Ask this almost 50yo.  I know from experience.  LOL.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2009)

Dixie, that link is for facebook's home page. I am sure it's just info you have on face book that you will need to play the game.

Search for me, I am the only Tabitha Wilkes, no photo. You will need to friend me then I can send you a neighbor request.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2009)

OK, I just signed off from facebook & EVERYONE was over there, who was minding the forum    ?


----------



## Jody (Jun 29, 2009)

I just read my comment to Tanya.  OMG it sounds so rude!!!  I am sure she knows I am laughing WITH her.


----------



## topcat (Jun 29, 2009)

Absolutely Jody!  ROTFLMAO yanno.......

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to check this farm thing out , it sounds like fun


----------



## kittywings (Jun 30, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Stay away from this woman and her seductive HussyTramp Farm Town!
> 
> 
> 
> (unless you play, then add me too)



LOL!!!  I love it!


----------



## carebear (Jun 30, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> > (*how weird is it that an almost 50yo cannot keep from checking Farm Town almost every hour?*)
> 
> 
> 
> Well DUH!!!  Iffin you DON'T check every hour your crops will go to waste!!!!!  Ask this almost 50yo.  I know from experience.  LOL.


I feel better about myself, now...


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, I didnt check my potatoes and they went to waste, I did however harvest Deda's grapes


----------



## Dixie (Jun 30, 2009)

Sadly I will have to wait a few weeks before I can join the fun. I have to go back to TN to see my grandmother again. It is a three day drive there and I'll spend two weeks there and then 3 days back LONG trip!!


----------



## kittywings (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey there's a couple of you that I don't think I'm neighbors with yet... but I can't be sure... all this confusion between usernames here, real facebook names and farmer names....  ANYWAY, if you wanna be my neighbor too, then you can add me Shannon Pringle, and my farmer's name is just Shannon.  

Happy Harvesting!


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Jul 9, 2009)

I want facebook friends.....lol
I'm Lavender Dreams Candles & Soaps, Etc. or you can do my real name
Robynn Stanislowski

I want to have some candle and soaper friends....PLEASE!!


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG, I simply can NOT get addicted to one more thing.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 9, 2009)

Then Kristin DO NOT GO NEAR IT then, because oh yes it will suck you in, just like it's sucked all of us in!!
On the plus side, though, I do think there is some miniscule educational factor, I sit and play with my three year old, and she likes to help plow, plant and harvest, and she loves going to the market to see all the people "with the funny hair".
It got us talking about where fruit and vegetables come from...so it has been good for us. But I still spend far too much time on there.
And if anybody is my neighbour, don't visit my farm, it's an embarassment to the game of Farmtown, compared to everyone elses lovely plots.


----------



## Deda (Jul 9, 2009)

Chrissy's right.  It's addictive. 

Tab's farms adorable.  Mine is just a field, I can't decide how it should look.


----------



## topcat (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG, I just bought a BARN!!!  I am excited - why?  Because when I am on Farm Town it becomes very real to me.....well, not *really*, but it is fun!!! :wink: 

Tanya 

(BTW Chrissy - I am gonna visit you the first chance I get!)


----------



## kittywings (Jul 10, 2009)

See, I REALLY want a pretty farm like most of you, but then I think about all the crops I'd be missing out on.... I'm such a money grubbing ho when it comes to farm town!

BTW- I took this screenshot while my mom was harvesting my sunflowers and had to take a phone call and was gone for a little while... she looks like a serial killer waiting for prey!


----------



## Sibi (Jul 10, 2009)

Gosh I wish you guys hadn't sucked me in cause now I AM addicted.  It is a bunch of fun but I find myself worrying.....um...is it time to harvest my corn yet ....oh no...maybe it'll wither and die..I better check it.

Geez.......am I nuts?


----------

